# -



## s.quercus (Oct 25, 2013)

-


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi, Welcome to AT.

1. As a beginner, start with the bow up before you start to draw. You can start drawing as you lift BUT I wouldn't recommend that for someone just starting out. There are many variations for this but keep it simple at the start. Also, do not get too focused on the sight until AFTER you have reached full draw. As you draw, just hold the sight in the general vicinity of the target then set your aim after you have gotten to anchor.

2. The GMX is a good riser, but there are many good ones out there. I think you will find that most risers in the same price range will be pretty comparable. You might want to see what is most readily available there in Finland that will make selection a little easier. As far as moving up in draw weight, that is harder to say. Most would recommend about 2# increments BUT that will depend on many things. Not the least would be the expense of buying so many limbs. You really need to work with a coach to get the best answer for this.

And yes, If you can borrow limbs from the club to try out, that will give you a feel for the weight increase you can feel comfortable with.

Good luck with your archery!!

Arne


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 21, 2012)

Sorry, can't help you with the speed of increased poundage either. What I would advise though is to try to try out other club members bows - the lower poundage ones anyway and see how you feel with them, maybe 24 pounds or even 26. Like Moebow said, about 2 pounds at a time is about what people recommend but that gets through a lot of limbs. Also, anyone who took up archery in the club before you was also faced with the same problem. There's a good chance they ended up progressing through limbs and may have some available for you to try or sell at perhaps at a good price ( I took up the sport just over 2 years ago and have 3 pairs that I want to try to sell!). If you invest in a riser it can stay with you throughout your archery career, the limbs will come and go. Therefore don't spend too much on your early limbs as you'll outgrow them. Might be a good idea to get the club's bow scale and just check exactly what your draw weight is on your fingers at full draw, don't just go by the poundage marked on the limbs as that'll vary with your draw length. If you're using a clicker that's easy to do, if not you'll have to get some help and get someone to mark your arrow at full draw and then draw to that same mark while using the bow scale to get your poundage. Use the limb bolts on your (new) riser at their minimum setting to drop the poundage of your (new) limbs as much as possible and gradually increase the poundage as you get stronger to maximise the amount of time that the limbs are usable for you without you outgrowing them.


----------

